# Dimenticare/Dimenticarsi



## Sylphadora

Hola a todos!!

Tengo una duda con el verbo "dimenticare". Me he encontrado con que se dice "ho dimenticato la password" y "mi sono dimenticata la password". La diferencia entre las formas es la misma que existe en español entre "olvidar algo" y "olvidarse de algo"?? En español también se podría decir "he olvidado la contraseña" y "me he olvidado de la contraseña".

Tengo otra duda con "dimenticarsi"... Cuando se dice "mi sono dimenticata la password", "dimenticare" acaba en "a" porque tiene que concordar con "password", no?? Es q no estoy muy segura, porque en la frase "si è dimenticata di buttare la pasta", supongo que el verbo acaba en "a" porque el sujeto es femenino, pero ahora tengo un lío... :/


----------



## Silvia10975

Per quando riguarda la differenza con lo spagnolo, credo proprio che tu possa usarli alla stessa maniera, indifferentemente.
Invece per la concordanza, dimenticata è riferito al soggetto, sicuramente donna. Altrimenti sarebbe stato "mi sono dimenticato la password".
Spero di averti aiutato anche senza spiegazioni tecniche!
Silvia.


----------



## xeneize

Las dos frases son sinónimas, Larraya, y corresponden a "(me) olvidé/he olvidado la contraseña".

"me olvidé/he olvidado DE la contraseña" en cambio es "mi sono dimenticato/a DELLA password".

No, dimenticare acaba con "a" dependiendo de que quien lo diga es mujer 
Si es varón, acabaría con "o".

Por cierto, para aumentar tu confusión, acá se dice "mi ho dimenticato la password", tanto varones como mujeres.
Pero fuera de Cerdeña este uso no está bien....
(en italiano tampoco tenemos un diccionario _panitálico_...., mirá vos ).


----------



## Sylphadora

Gracias por las respuestas!! ^^ A ver si me acuerdo de la excepción de Cerdeña, para cuando haga turismo por esa zona!!


----------



## kolya97

xeneize said:


> Las dos frases son sinónimas, Larraya, y corresponden a "(me) olvidé/he olvidado la contraseña".


 
Disculpa Xeneize, pero no estoy de acuerdo. Uno puede _olvidarse de algo_ y no _olvidarse algo. _


----------



## Sylphadora

En español es "olvidar algo" y "olvidar*se de* algo". La forma pronominal siempre con el "de". No se puede decir "olvidar de algo" (es un dequeísmo horrible XO ) ni "olvidarse algo" (ejemplo: "se olvidó que tenía q comprar un regalo". Es un queísmo, y por lo tanto es incorrecto). Sin embargo, sí que puede decirse "olvidársele algo a alguien". Atención al punto c del panhispánico!!

*olvidar(se)*. ‘Dejar de tener en la memoria algo o a alguien’, ‘dejar de tener afecto a alguien o algo’ y ‘no tener en cuenta algo o a alguien’. En el español general culto este verbo admite distintas construcciones:

*a)* Como transitivo, con sujeto de persona y un complemento directo que expresa lo olvidado (_olvidar_ [algo o a alguien]): _«Matamoros Moreno había olvidado al asistente. ¿Lo había olvidado?»_ (Fuentes _Cristóbal _[Méx. 1987]); _«No olvide arroparse bien»_ (Donoso _Casa_ [Chile 1978]); _«Andrés olvidó que tenía partido»_ (Mastretta _Vida_ [Méx. 1990]); _«¿Has olvidado dónde estamos?»_ (RRosa _Sebastián_ [Guat. 1994]). Cuando significa ‘dejar [algo] en un sitio por descuido’, además del complemento directo, puede llevar opcionalmente un pronombre átono concertado con el sujeto: _«Me olvidé la llave»_ (Daulte _Noche_ [Arg. 1994]).
*
b)* Como intransitivo pronominal, con sujeto de persona y un complemento introducido por _de,_ que expresa lo olvidado (_olvidarse de__«Creía que ya me había olvidado de aquella mujer»__Danza_ [Ven. 1991]); _«No se olvide de pedirle un aumento a su señor padre»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]); _«Me olvidé de que existía el Museo del Prado»_ (Galeano _Días_ [Ur. 1978]); _«Me olvido de dónde están las cosas»_ (Montero _Trenza_ [Cuba 1987]). Aunque ya desde antiguo es frecuente omitir la preposición _de_ cuando el complemento es una oración subordinada, especialmente en la lengua oral y coloquial (_Me olvidé que..., Me olvido dónde..._), se recomienda mantenerla en el habla esmerada.

 *c) *Es también correcta la construcción intransitiva pronominal _olvidársele _algo a alguien, en la que el sujeto es lo olvidado y la persona que olvida se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto: _«Se le olvidaron _[a mi madre] _sus otros hijos» _(Rossi _María _[C. Rica 1985]); _«Se les olvidó borrar el letrero»_ (Serrano _Vida_ [Chile 1995]); _«¿Ya se te olvidó que te estamos haciendo el favor de tenerte aquí?»_ (Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). Es incorrecto anteponer la preposición _de _al sujeto (dequeísmo). _*__Se__ me__ olvida de que..._


----------



## Sylphadora

Os voy a poner ejemplos de las 3 formas que acepta la RAE en español, porque es un poco lioso... Vamos a coger la primera persona en singular del presente:

a) Olvidé comprar naranjas.
b) Me olvidé de comprar naranjas.
c) Se me olvidó comprar naranjas.


----------



## claudine2006

Sylphadora said:


> Hola a todos!!
> 
> Tengo una duda con el verbo "dimenticare". Me he encontrado con que se dice "ho dimenticato la password" y "mi sono dimenticata la password". La diferencia entre las formas es la misma que existe en español entre "olvidar algo" y "olvidarse de algo"?? En español también se podría decir "he olvidado la contraseña" y "me he olvidado de la contraseña".
> 
> Tengo otra duda con "dimenticarsi"... Cuando se dice "mi sono dimenticata la password", "dimenticare" acaba en "a" porque tiene que concordar con "password", no?? Es q no estoy muy segura, porque en la frase "si è dimenticata di buttare la pasta", supongo que el verbo acaba en "a" porque el sujeto es femenino, pero ahora tengo un lío... :/


1. No es la misma. Se trata de una forma verbal y de una pronominal.
Ho mangiato una mela.
Mi sono mangiato una mela.


2. Tiene que concordar con el sujeto de la frase:
Io (Maria) mi sono dimenticata la password.
Io (Francesco) mi sono dimenticato la password.


----------



## Sylphadora

OK!! Je je!! Gracias por la respuesta!!


----------



## Sylphadora

Y más con el verbo "dimenticarsi". Para decir "olvídese (usted) de hacer tal cosa" se dice "dimentichisi" o "si dimentichi di fare qualcosa"??


----------



## Silvia10975

Si dimentichi di farlo! Come imperativo, è esattamente come dici tu.
 Silvia


----------



## kolya97

Sylphadora said:


> Y más con el verbo "dimenticarsi". Para decir "olvídese (usted) de hacer tal cosa" se dice "dimentichisi" o "si dimentichi di fare qualcosa"??


 
_Si dimentichi._

Ejemplos:

-Non si dimentichi di portare tutti i documenti (aunque yo preferiría _Non dimentichi di portare tutti i documenti _)

-Non se ne dimentichi !


----------



## claudine2006

Sylphadora said:


> Y más con el verbo "dimenticarsi". Para decir "olvídese (usted) de hacer tal cosa" se dice "dimentichisi" o "si dimentichi di fare qualcosa"??


Si dimentichi di farlo/Se ne dimentichi!


----------



## xeneize

Sí, claro, puse ese (me) apuradamente, perdón...
Sí, es "olvidé hacer algo", "me olvidé de hacer algo", "se me olvidó hacer algo"...

En italiano, en cambio, con los verbos, hay que poner el _de_ tanto con el primero como con el pronominal...
Y con los nombres, se pone sin _de_ en ambos casos.... aunque también pueda decirse "mi sono dimenticato di....".
Total, es más enquilombado


----------



## xeneize

Mirá vos, la viste la tercera opción del primer punto que pusiste?...

Cuando significa ‘dejar [algo] en un sitio por descuido’, además del complemento directo, puede llevar opcionalmente un pronombre átono concertado con el sujeto: _«Me olvidé la llave»_ (Daulte _Noche_ [Arg. 1994]).

Así que, en este caso, también se puede sin el DE...
Me suena, de hecho...

Y en la c,
Aunque ya desde antiguo es frecuente omitir la preposición _de_ cuando el complemento es una oración subordinada, especialmente en la lengua oral y coloquial (_Me olvidé que..., Me olvido dónde..._), se recomienda mantenerla en el habla esmerada.

Bueno, total, no sería incorrecto, aunque algo coloquial.

Saludos


----------



## Sylphadora

xeneize said:


> Mirá vos, la viste la tercera opción del primer punto que pusiste?...
> 
> Cuando significa ‘dejar [algo] en un sitio por descuido’, además del complemento directo, puede llevar opcionalmente un pronombre átono concertado con el sujeto: _«Me olvidé la llave»_ (Daulte _Noche_ [Arg. 1994]).
> 
> Así que, en este caso, también se puede sin el DE...
> Me suena, de hecho...



Sí, pero solo cuando tiene el significado de dejarse algo en un sitio, es decir, si se puede sustituir por el verbo "dejarse".

Me olvidé la llave = Me dejé la llave

Saludos!!


----------

